

Sysdig Raises $13M and Launches Container-Native Monitoring - msarmento
https://sysdig.com/monitoring-as-a-microservice

======
wasnaga
Looks cool but do I need to be running containers?

~~~
msarmento
Actually no you don't. Sysdig specializes in container visibility but we have
customers that are getting plenty of value out of the product without using
containers.

